# AIB Increase Minimum Fees for ATM Withdrawls Abroad by 57%



## Lightning (28 Jun 2012)

As per the best buys thread ... 

AIB have increased the currency *commission fee minimum* to 2.00 EUR from 1.27 EUR (*a 57% Increase*) for non EUR cash ATM withdrawals, with Visa Debit, from 1 September 2012 with Visa Debit cards.

*AND* (you pay both)

AIB have standarised their *currency conversion fee* at 2.50% for all currencies rather than a variable fee like before. This will typically mean that you will pay more in conversion fees unless you travel to a 'far flung' country. 

Overall, it would seem that customers, will typically now, pay a lot more to get money out of a bank account while abroad, if they are with AIB.


----------



## Lightning (28 Jun 2012)

Thanks. 

The new AIB fee hikes apply with Visa Debit cards from 1 September 2012 and not with Laser cards. 

All customer will have Visa Debit cards later in 2012.


----------



## blorg (3 Jul 2012)

They also have very low maximum withdrawal limits on their debit cards outside Europe (used be as little as €100, although they told me they have raised it now to €200) so you will have to pay that commission pretty often. I am in Asia the last two years and it has basically made my AIB debit card unusable.

Thankfully I have an old AIB credit card on which I pay 2.75% with no other fees if it is in credit, and a reasonable max withdrawal (around €650.)

Will this rate change apply to the credit cards or is it just the debit ones?


----------



## moonman (17 Sep 2012)

ciaran t  ,, do you know when in 2012 aib are going to issue visa debit cards, and are laser cards being done away with altogether, thank you .


----------



## Lightning (17 Sep 2012)

Yeah, Laser is going altogether. All 5 retail banks are ditching Laser.

AIB are phase-introducing Visa Debit up to 31 December 2012 according to their website.


----------



## muffin1973 (17 Sep 2012)

Ciaran, if I put money onto my Visa credit card and use that at the ATM abroad on holidays, are the charges high on that do you know?

thanks 

M


----------



## moonman (17 Sep 2012)

thanks ciaran for your response and answer .


----------

